# Current set up



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought I'd show a pic of my current set up.only thing missing is my super jolly as it can only fit on the other side of the kitchen.mrs is not happy I'm taking over


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very tidy set up Mike - those aren't tea bags in the water tank of the Moccamaster are they??


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very tidy set up Mike - those aren't tea bags in the water tank of the Moccamaster are they??


Thanks.nope not tea bags lol must be some form of reflection.since owning an ingenuitea and buying loose leaf tea I have never looked at tea bags in the same way lol.trouble is drinking all this nice tea and coffee leaves me disappointed at work when customers are brewing up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get another mocca master for work... What do you do. , where customers brew up at work then ?

very tidy set up though there .


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Self employed plasterer.cant drag a moccamaster round with me unfortunately


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Quick pic of my super jolly


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Self employed plasterer.cant drag a moccamaster round with me unfortunately


ah makes sense now .. Aeropress and use their kettle ?

You must be the only man I've met in the building industry that turns down brews....


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive got an aeropress at home that I've not used since the moccamaster.maybe I should put it in my van and pregrind before work.i never turn down brews at work,just end up disappointed lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice set up Mike, where did you get the hopper for the SJ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like a bella barista 320 gram hopper


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice set up Mike, where did you get the hopper for the SJ?


It was with the grinder when I purchased it.i can find out for you if you like


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Looks like a bella barista 320 gram hopper


I'm still in need of one of them replacement pins Dave if you managed to make anymore up.struggling to adjust it in small increments


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Looks like a bella barista 320 gram hopper


Cheers Dave


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

nice set up Mike. Really liking these Motta teflons which you have.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

glevum said:


> nice set up Mike. Really liking these Motta teflons which you have.


Quite impressed with it myself.really easy to clean just swill with water


----------

